#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Απόσταση κτιρίου από αιγιαλό

## diavitis

Καλησπέρα σας, 
σε απόσταση 21,00 μ από τον αιγιαλό υπάρχει τμήμα κτίσματος προ του 1930 και το υπόλοιπο κτίσμα με άδεια του 1990. Διπλανό κτίσμα του 2002 εξ' ολοκλήρου τακτοποιημένο σύμφωνα με τον Ν. 4178/13. Μπορεί να εκδοθεί άδεια ανακαίνισης και αντικατάστασης της στέγης με δώμα οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος? 
Δεξιά και αριστερά υπάρχει χαρακτηρισμένος αιγιαλός στα 15,00 μ.

----------

